# Catfishing tournaments



## hurst127 (Aug 22, 2011)

does anyone know when there is any catfish tournaments close to logan ohio


----------



## chris311 (Oct 24, 2010)

http://www.twistedwhiskerz.com/ dont know if any are close to there but i fish the tournaments and there all over


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Your also in the Ohio Hills Catfish Clubs backyard. They are a great group of fishermen as well as a good bunch of people. If I lived closer I'd go to every tourney.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Deer Creek Catfish Club fishes Deer Creek, Rocky Fork and Paint Creek plus a few closer to Columbus, a great group of guys there as well.

Salmonid


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Guess since were talking tourneys, are there any during a weekday?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, I am not aware of any durring the week tourneys but usually in July and August, most of the tourneys are at night and Spring and Fall they are daytime tourneys. That might help you make it to some. If we get into some that allow 3 people, we will give you a holler, ( most allow only 2 man teams or 3 if you have a kid) 

Salmonid


----------



## hurst127 (Aug 22, 2011)

i heard about one at buckeye lake this saturday anyone know the rules


----------

